# WTS: Duck Decoys



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

9 Greenhead Gear Life-Size Gadwalls with line, no weights. All in very good shape, haven't been hunted over very much. $50
2 Greenhead Gear Full-Body Black Duck sleepers. Like New condition, they've never been out of the garage. $30

All for $75


----------

